# Impossible de supprimer un film loué



## pej80 (1 Mars 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai loué un film depuis l'iTunes avec mon iPad 2.
Après visionage, je souhaite le supprimer mais je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai essayé depuis Itunes, dans mon iPad, section "Locations", j'ai sélection le film et choisi "supprimé". Une boite me demande si je veux vraiment le supprimer de la tablette, je réponds "oui", il se passe des choses, la section "Locations" disparait mais le film n'est pas supprimer. Est-ce qu'il faut que je valide définitivement avec un autre bouton ?
J'ai tenté de "synchroniser" mais sans succès ... et le support en ligne d'apple me dit de faire  - ouvrir l'appli "movies" - toucher modifier (j'ai pas "modifier") - toucher le symbole "x" (j'ai pas de symbole "x")

... bref je ne sais plus comment faire


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (1 Mars 2014)

Et en glissant le doigt horizontalement dessus ?


----------



## pej80 (1 Mars 2014)

Non

Dans l'application movies, j'ai deux locations : une que j'ai vu et l'autre en attente de téléchargement (car je n'ai plus de place sur la tablette)
Je ne peux que toucher l'icône du film que je souhaite supprimer et je tombe sur le descriptif. D'ici je peux le retélécharger ou le lire mais pas le supprimer.


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (1 Mars 2014)

Et en le branchant à l'ordinateur, dans iTunes, aller dans applications, movie, et décocher le film pour qu'il ne soit plus synchronisé ...?


----------



## Loscyde (1 Mars 2014)

Hum c'est un bug très curieux ^^
Et tu peux toujours visionner le film ?

Et tu es sous quel iOS ?


----------



## pej80 (1 Mars 2014)

je suis sous iOs7

Je ne peux plus lire le film puisque le délai de 48h est dépassé.
Mais il apparait toujours dans la section "Locations" de l'application "vidéos" (et non "movies", parlons un peu français !) et de iTunes.


----------



## Loscyde (1 Mars 2014)

C'est étrange car normalement tu devrais pouvoir cliquer sur "modifier" puis avoir la croix pour le supprimer... (il suffit ensuite de cliquer sur "Ok" en haut à droite où se trouvait le bouton "Modifier" pour valider.)

En tout cas c'est ce que dit de faire l'aide Apple :

Comment supprimer du contenu téléchargé depuis l?iTunes Store, l?App Store, l?iBooks Store ou le Mac App Store


----------



## pej80 (1 Mars 2014)

Bon bah pourquoi comment ? Je ne sais pas mais mon film loué que je voulais supprimer à disparu ...
J'ai pu télécharger un nouveau film et la dans l'appli vidéos j'ai bien la fonction ´modifier´

Je n'ai que deux mots : bizarre bizarre...


----------

